# Blue Sky Acres' Rabbitrys' Playday



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 16, 2008)

So, today was pretty nice out, and we just decided to hang out with the bunnies, enjoy them and take loads of pictures! We also tried out our new FurBuster (also known as the FurMinator) and it works really great! Artie, our longhaired boy, really had great results and lovely coat after being brushed with it! At first, his hair was all tangly in some spots and really poofy, but now it's all slicked back and shiny and straight and perdy! 

So, here are some pictures! Enjoy! (Please don't post until all pictures are on! There will be several posts, because we have about 40 pictures, don't worry...only the ones of the bunnies who don't have blogs will be posted here so that takes away to about 30 or 25 ) 

(Captions are under the photos )





*Kalea-Rae; 5 weeks old; "Ima jump it! I will!"*




*Autumn wif her lazie ear!*




*Magic; "I's ignorin u!"*




*Bruce; "Ahh, yah! This is de life!"* 




*Lily & Kalea - Blue bunny is bodyguard in action!*




*Kalea- Ready for her closeup!*




*Kalea - "I am SO cute!" <3 * 

MORE PICTURES COMING!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 16, 2008)

MORE PICTUES: (captions are under photos!)




*Kalea-Rae; Yummmyyy!*




*Sippers; "Pease let me out?!"*




*Savannah; "Is it....safe?"*




*Savvy; "Time for my beauty bath!"*




*Savvy again; "What is this!?"*

MORE TO COME!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 16, 2008)

More pictures! 




*Bruce, being soo handsome! *




*Willow; Gorgeouss baby!*




*Raea; "Watcha doin'?"*




*Magic; "Hey down sere, bunners!"* I LOVE this pic of him! 




*Lily, just looking for stuff to do.*




*Sipp-Mann; "Darnt, just let me out for poop'sake!"*

And, here are some videos of Kalea & Lily. There is no sound. 



 - Lily& Kalea exercising today. 



 - 'Lea & Lils in their cage the other day. 

Enjoy! (P.s. There's still more to come, but I'llspareeveryone for tomorrow ) 

Emily 


You can comment now!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 16, 2008)

Cute pictures - looks like the bunnies had fun.

This would actually be better in the blog area of the forum though. The photo phile section is set up to be "topical" like "Sleeping bunnies" or "Big and Small bunnies together" - basically - places where everyone can post pictures on a theme (kind of like our contests).

Since we can't all post pictures about our bunnies in this thread since it is YOUR rabbitry's playday - it would be best as a blog and that way everytime you have a playday at the rabbitry you could update it.

I'll wait till y'all respond to move it since I think I remember seeing somewhere that you were going to post a link to it...

Anyway - if you look at the titles of the threads in the photo philes area - that might help you understand what it was designed for...

Peg

P.S. I really did like a lot of the pics...nice to see you posting them!


----------



## BSAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Bump! Tell us what you think about all of this cute pics!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Peg 

You can move it. 

Emily


----------



## lilangelhotots (Mar 17, 2008)

Cute pictures!!! Your bunnies are gorgeous, thanks for sharing!:biggrin2:


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 17, 2008)

I moved it for you.

I can't wait to see more pictures! You bunnies look very happy.

--Dawn


----------



## polly (Mar 17, 2008)

awww Kalea is getting really big and very cute Lovin the pics


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok I guess I'll put some more pictures up..lol. Thanks Aurora. :biggrin2:and Everyone else!

Enjoy! 




*Cute little Brucey! He LOVES the camera!* Look at his eyelashes! Aren't they soo cute! He has some of the best bunny-lashes ever!




*Willow enjoying her exercise time!*




*What!?* When I first saw him do this I thought "OMG! Magic has head tilt!"  Do you think he does? He doesn't do this often, just sometimes, like 4 or 5 times a week that I see....??? :?*




*Autumn; "Don't touch me!"*




*Autumn (bunny) and Lola (cat); "Ima eat you, Loly!"* Sorry for blurry image of Lola!




*Bruce; "Wassup!?"*




*Poor Kalea...her looks scared!*:shock:




*Perdy Gurl Auttie!*




*The sweet, innocent guy, Arten!* 




*Magic!* "Hi Mommy!" Soo cutte Magic!*




*Far Far Away! Whatcha doing Madge!?*




*Artie; "Peace!"*




*The alltime best shot of Brucey...these type of pictures are popular!! He's adorable in this piccy!*




*Sippers; "I's gunna go roc climin' and no bunneh can stopeth me!"*




*"I promise..I WON'T leave!" Sure...!!!




*Artie, after being groomed with the furbuster and getting some medicine in his left eye! He looks sooo good now!*




*"What?...." 




*Sippi, after Magic ripped some fur out of him... "I'm gonna pummel that boi next time I sees hem!"*

And that's all!!! Enjoy!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 18, 2008)

So, besides pictures (but of course I'll get more up eventually!) I decided to let you all know that our rabbitry will be going under a full remodling in about 3 weeks! 

We are building some REALLY nice all wire cages that will be inframed in wood...sorry if that doesn't make sense. I'll show you a picture of one someone else built in WA State. 

Anyhow, we're getting the following: 

One 6-hole hutch; cage dimensions are: 24 x 24 x 18

Two 2-hole (brood & English Lop) hutches; dimensions are: 36 x 24 x 18

One2-hole hutch; dimensions are whatever the current size of our two all-wire cages are. We're just making a frame hutch for these cages 

AND

One 4-hole hutch; cage dimensions are: 24 x 24 x 18 

These cages will be all wire with urine guards inside to protect the walls and other bunnies; doors will be all wire and not framed with wood; All cages will have pull-out-trays for easy access cleaning (YAY!); The brood and EL cages will have half solid/half wire flooring and all bunnies will have easy mats in their cages to rest on! 

We'll be selling one 2-hole hutch, (maybe?), and if we do, we'll be left with 21 holes, but the old cages will go outside (after being wheather proofed) to be converted into either cages + runs, or just spring/summer cages for some bunnies; as well as quarantine cages, etc. 

In total, we'll have 21 holes, counting all the outside cages plus the two pet cages (one of which FallingStar is borrowing). So, we will actually feel and seem like a much better rabbitry and hopefully we'll start focusing on just two breeds - Polish and English Lop (maybe French Lop?) - but still keep all our old bunnies (except for Artie and Kalea). Artie will hopefully be going to a bunny sanctuary where he'll get a girlfriend, he'll be neutered and he can live out the rest of his life . 

Of course, I'll get some pictures up once we start building these cages! It will be in about 2 weeks, maybe less! 

There was something I had to say...lol, but I forgot! yikes....:shockarn it :?Oh well. Enjoy these plans and wait for pictures! I'll draw up some fancy blueprints tomorrow and put them up here!

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 27, 2008)

Oh today! Today was a beautiful day and a great day! We had someone come and get Artie at 2:00. He lives right down the road from us, so we are able to see him very often, which makes us happy!  He went with food, hay, his teddies, and his dish and plaque. 

After Artie went,we thought that the person who is buying Ray was coming, but they were have a Memorial Day Celebration and couldn't make it today. 

Talk about spring luck - we're getting rid of bunnies and some manure!  yay! Lol. 

Well, at about 6:30 (pacific time) my sister and I brought out the bunnies for a photo shoot. Here are some photos of the day! Nope, none of these were taken by professional photographers - yet that's how they look! 




-- Priceless picture of Mississippi galloping across the grass! 




-- Ray begging.




-- Adorable boy!  




-- Sippi grazing. 




-- Autumn 






MORE TO COME!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 27, 2008)

Each of the bunnies got major play time today. Magic got training as well, and he was jumping at about 15-17 inches!  Along with all these pictures, will (hopefully) come a video that I'm making about Memorials Day, etc. 

Here's some more pictures!  




- Beautiful girl, Willow!  




-- SUCH a puppy! 




-- Autumn. I love this picture of her! 




-- Let those ears fly! 




-- Our older sister's cat, Lola. 




-- Ray, hims was scared! :?




-- Where's Sippi!? 




-- Me laying with Magic. 

There's still TONS more pictures, but we haven't uploaded them all yet, and I won't put all of them on here, since the seperate pictures will go in the bunnies' own blogs. I'll post more tomorrow!  

ENJOY! Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 27, 2008)

No replies!? I see tons of views on here, but no replies!? how dissappointing! 



Emily


----------



## trailsend (May 27, 2008)

Hi Emily... I tried to reply earlier but computer is going South on me again... same thing last night 

Anyway, I'm loving all the pictures! Willow is precious... the bunnies looked like they had such a good time being outside, running around & playingeverybun is SO cute! You and Magic are cute cuddling together too!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 27, 2008)

No problem Trails. lol. Computers are sooo tempermental sometimes - seriously they have minds of their own! 

Thanks!  Yes they did have fun. Well I'm not so sure about Ray, he was pretty scared of the wind, but that's ok to be afraid of. 

Sippi definitley had fun, especially when he was "trying" to "fly" lol :biggrin2:, and after I took this picture: 





I couldn't stop laughing. I had only seen the quick preview, and i was laying out in the middle of the yard. Sippi booked it back to the shed, and I jumped up laughing my butt off and ran for the shed too (it's darker in there, so I could see better) my sister was all like "what? what?" and in the shed I showed her, we could not stop laughing! lol. Its' such a great picture of him! It soo captures him! 

Emily


----------



## trailsend (May 27, 2008)

Oh my!! That is a GREAT picture - you caught that just right! and it didn't blur or anything, it's perfect Look at those big ears flying in the breeze! Did Sippi's ear heal up nicely?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 27, 2008)

Wow! Check out those gorgeous ears!!! You're right, the photos definitely look professional. I wish I had such a nice fenced in yard for Elf to play in!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 28, 2008)

In this photo you can see his right ear (left to us) where the chunk is missing: 






>>>>>>>>>>>>>>^Right there. But it is healing up nicely, and hopefully we'll still be able to show him in Type. We're getting a doe soon, and we'll have another EL to show in type, and then whichever baby of their's we keep. It just sucks that he may not be able to be in type anymore  

Thanks, Elf Mommy! Lol. I was soo suprised at how professional the pictures turned out to be but they were on my mom's camera, because ours died - officially, which sucks - but they are so nice. I love our yard, it's only fenced on three sides, but the bunnies play out in the rabbitry yard, or in the yard beyond that, to our trampoline. They get lots of the yard, except the back quarter of the backyard because there's a HUGE red-ants nest :shock:and tall grass where we can see them 

Emily


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

OMG!! :shock2: there are TOO many photos to even choose who is favored photo but I feel "bonded" with Sippi as he had one of the earlier photos and he was not let out after so many before him!! 

what a great place for buns to romp and roam!!!! 

So cute all of them.. Will take some time for me to "digest" all of them and to suggest alternate captioning - lol!!

A new devoted fan to your site! :inlove:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 28, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> "Sippi"as he had one of the earlier photos and he was not let out after so many before him!!



Hehe, I'm not quite sure what you mean by that?! Lol. 

Thanks!  

Emily


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *juliew19673 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > "Sippi"as he had one of the earlier photos and he was not let out after so many before him!!
> ...


I was referring to this one (below)- it showed the other buns w/cages open and/or running aobut and his caption read "please let me out.." I felt so bad for him as only buns can do when there is no reason to feel badly for them - lol! 




*Sippers; "Pease let me out?!"*


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 28, 2008)

Oh hehe. Yeah. lol. 

Emily


----------



## Bassetluv (May 28, 2008)

>


I have to say, I LOVE this picture of Mississippi! Omigosh, he looks like he's ready to take off and soar!! What a great image


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 6, 2008)

I haven't updated this blog in forever! :tongue


Me & my sister (BSAR) have been taking the bunnies out everyday for the past few days (except today, weather wasn't nice.) We just finished building :constructionan exercise kennel system on Thursday night, and decided to try it out then, and it worked well. We were able to bunny-proof it, too. All the pens are 2x3 NIC panels, except for Savvy's whose pen is made out of the top of cages, and then Autumn's pen is a mesh kennel type thing. They still work well, and we were just happy that we are able to put all 8 out their at a time - with supervision of course! :happybunny:

Well, yesterday was wonderful out, and we decided to take the bunnies out for some play time. 




- I'm putting a treat into Savvy's cage!!






They sure loved it! We put everyone in their certain pens (Sippi's pen is tall so he can't jump out) and all the bunnies had a couple toys, a chew block, a frozen water bottle, and a hay cube each, as well as a treat!!! Talk about spoiled! :biggrin2:

Bruce loved being in the pen next to Willow and he wouldn't leave her side at all! He was totally in love with her....and when he wasn't cozying up next to her, he was cooling off with his bottle or digging for pellets in his treat-ball, which he loved. He only gets pellets in the morning, so any extras sure are a special treat! 





















All the bunnies loved digging in the dirt and trying to tunnel to other bunnies' cages, and we couldn't help but laugh when Ray took his dirty paws and wiped his face! 




Can you see the dirt on his face?? (on photo below):biggrin2:






Ray was a little frightened at some the fireworks that happened to go off, but I'm sure it helped calm his nerves for last night.

 (When we were watching the fireworks at the races, I thought the sheep might be thinking "The aliens are coming for us!" lol. They were perfectly fine this morning though, hehe. :nod

Amanda (BSAR) came up with the idea of Punishment Guidelines for when the bunnies didn't behave. If they jumped out of their pen, they got a warning. Warning 1 was back in their ex-pen, Warning 2 was 5-minute timeout in their cage, and then Warning 3 was a 7-minute timeout. Ray stayed with a warning 2 the entire time! After his time-out he didn't dare jump out of his pen! Magic was another story, though. He ended up with a level 3 and a timeout that lasted more than 7 minutes because he wasn't in the mood to come back out...
He did try giving me a soggy kiss as an apology- after he had drank from his water dish; he had water dripping off his lips! hehe! :inlove:

Mississippi was a relatively good boy as well, but he did pull some fur from Autumn's head, even though we had tied some barriers in-between their cages so he couldn't get to her!! :?She's fine, just she had a noticeable bald spot on her face!  




- Sniffing the carrot






He did try and bust down the barrier's between Magic's & his cage ^^^...and it worked....luckily I had Magic out for training when it happened, or he would of been smushed :shock:. We heard a crash and turned around and this is what we saw: 






He's lucky he's so adorable!

And of course he didn't get tired until everybun else had gone in and he was the last one out there! 






All of the bunnies were having their lazy day at some point during their 2-hour exercise time yesterday. I think we got a snapshot of every single one of them, except for Magic. 




- That's the closest-to-laying-down photo we got all day! hehe. 




- Chillin' next to the ice!












Magic was loving his box though. We had given it to him when we saw some hawks flying over the field next door and he thought it was perfect! (Note the barrier that is seen above in Sippi's demolition picture is up in this one - because this was before that one!) 






And he wanted to see what was on the other side of the barriers (these are the same ones Sippi knocked down!)




- What's ova here? 

Mandi took Willow out for a while so she could run around the yard and she loved running around the back end of the property and hanging out under the tree, which is her fave. spot! 




- Under the tree!






After Willow got put back in her ex-pen, I took Magic out of his cage, and harnessed him up and he went for some jumps! 




- Jumping the oxer!




- Running towards the water jump!




- Jumping the straight bar




- Landing the water jump! 

And I just happen to have to throw in this pic. for you all! It was taken on Thursday, but is the latest one we have of him laying down and I just think it's too cute: 






I love the the light reflects off of it! 

Savvy of course just enjoyed her normal self. She spent her time running back and forth between her two-cage pen, and watching the other bunnies and of course pigging out on the hay rack! She was having a good 'ole time! 











Lily couldn't stop spending time with the tunnel! She even fell asleep in it, too! She absolutely loves the tunnel! It's her fave. all-time thing! And she also flirted with Magic a little too! :hearts:




- Don't he know im marreed? 




- My tunnel....pwease leave! :wiggle




- I was sleeping...now you disturbed me! 

I'll update more the next time we have them out and are doing things with them!

Enjoy! 

eace


----------

